

X-Windows for Embedded Systems - known
http://www.microxwin.com/architecture.html

======
kogir
It's definitely an interesting idea and solves a couple problems, but I'd be
worried to have the stability of my system depend on the stability of
x-windows.

It scares me the same way windows' http.sys does.

~~~
ilyak
For embedded system you'd not need that much stability.

~~~
kogir
I'd like to think my car (or POS terminal, or mp3 player) would have better
reliability than my desktop.

------
vlisivka
I already can use XWindow on my phone - I have GPE with XWindow installed on
my phone (Motorola A1200): <http://gpe.handhelds.org/> .

GPE/X11 works much faster than QT/FB.

